# Prótesis robótica para la articulación de la mano



## luztob16 (May 6, 2010)

Osea Una mano Robótica

Holas a todos estoy realizando como proyecto de tesis el tema que les propuse, por eso les pido que me ayuden tengo cierto problema con diseño mecanico y electronico, para no tener que leer las señales que emite el cuerpo humano que son pequñas en mili y micro voltios me plantee implementar un sistema que simule las señales mioelectricas del cuerpo humano de tal manera que para realizar un movimiento indico el valor de la señal y realice el movimiento la protesis. Gracias a todos


----------



## DOA (May 6, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/protesis-mioelectrica-exoesqueleto-32440/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=brazo+robot&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D204678%26pp%3D25%26page%3D2#762


----------



## luztob16 (May 7, 2010)

Gracias DOA, y a todos; sigo teniendo un problema con el amplificador AD736 para conseguirlo, y con la parte de realizar los movimientos de la mano, no sé que es mejor, si realizar con cable muscular o con servomotores.Qué creen que sea la mejor opción (cable muscular o servosmotores)?
Pienso contruirla con el material Duralón, que dicen?


----------



## DOA (May 7, 2010)

Aqui hay una lista de amplificadores
http://html.rincondelvago.com/amplificadores-de-instrumentacion.html


----------



## lubeck (May 7, 2010)

Había visto por ahí un tema del alambre muscular y leí que es un poco caro y no es muy fácil de conseguir... así que yo opinaría que lo consultes primero con tu bolsillo, no? 
si te dice que si... yo optaría por el cable aunque no tengo ni idea de como funciona.. jeje 
saludos

edito...
yo lo encontre...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/alambre-muscular-1742/


----------



## luztob16 (May 7, 2010)

Gracias a todos nuevamente por la información, ya encontre el amplificador AD620, pero el Ad736 me es muy dificil encontrarlo. Seguire buscando si pueden ahi me acolitan, por fis

Con respecto al cable muscular se que se rompe con facilidad (aunque no lo he comprobado) por tanto esfuerzo que realiza y se sobrecalienta, igual que los motores necesita de full corriente, sigo en la duda?

Creo que es preferible los servomotores dc o motores paso a paso?


----------



## Stark (May 7, 2010)

Yo en mi diseño estoy realizando una combinacion de tanto servomotores y tendones para tener fuerza mejor peso y poder posicionar mejor los servos.
Igual siempre puede salir algo nuevo seria bueno estudiar anatomia por q el cuerpo humano esta lleno de palancas q forma con el esqueleto ademas q los musculos y tendones estan puestos de forma q gasten menos energia y mas velocidad para realizar movimientos.


----------



## luztob16 (May 8, 2010)

Si de ley es preferible usar servomotores, el problema es el tamaño y el torque necesario, auxilio? Help me please?


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

hola luztob16
Te voy a dar mi opinión sincera espero no me lo tomes a mal...

 pero una prótesis robotica como tesis.... no debería ser tan complicado.... lo que quiero decir es que hay compañías japonesas americana, alemanas que invierten millones de dolares en investigaciones de prótesis y no han logrado algo en verdad funcional... con respecto costo beneficio.... me explico, así que si tu haces tu brazo con servos y lo que tengas al alcance ... lo  presentas como tesis te aseguro que no habría ningún problema...  o si?
O cual ? es la ayuda que solicitas?


----------



## luztob16 (May 8, 2010)

Estimado Lubeck, gracias por el comentario siempre es bueno conocer diferentes puntos de vista, en verdad tengo que hacer lo menos complicado lo importante es el desarrollo de la investigación. Mi problema es crear un sistema electrónico que simule las señales mioelectricas del cuerpo humano, no sé por donde empezar.


----------



## lubeck (May 8, 2010)

bien pues mira...
  a si como punto de partida estaria mal si te suguiriera el integrado Lm2907 o 17 dale una revisada.... y ves si te puede servir...


----------



## luztob16 (May 8, 2010)

Para ser más especifica no tengo que leer las señales mioelectricas que emite el cuerpo humano, tengo que crearlas, pero igual no se como?

Ya voy a revisarle al integrado y gracias por acolitar


----------



## luztob16 (May 9, 2010)

Tengo una duda, el amplificador LM324 es similar al LM348, gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## lubeck (May 9, 2010)

hola luz

Yo creo que todos los amplificadores operacionales son similares, pero todos tienen sus diferencias importantes..... si te refieres a que si puede ser remplazado uno por otro no lo creo, basta con ver los datasheet en sus caracteristicas y diagramas esquematicos y hay muchas diferencias....

pd. desconozco en su mayoría el tema de los AO... solo te doy mi punto de vista...  

saludos...


----------



## luztob16 (May 13, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta de todas maneras por el momento estoy probando un nuevo amplificador operacional es el TL084, espero que funcione cualquier novedad ya les estare informando


----------



## DOA (May 13, 2010)

Normalmente en circuitos de medicina no se utilizan amplificadores operacionales simples, sino amplificadores instrumentales por cuestiones de precisión y eliminación de ruido


----------



## luztob16 (May 13, 2010)

De ley Doa, pero estoy provando este nuevo amplificador ya en el siguiente libro: introducción a la mecatrónica y sistemas de medición de alcitore hay un ejemplo de diseño de circuito de acondicionamiento para leer señales mioelectricas.
Gracias por tu colaboración 

Cualquier comentario es muy bien recibido


----------



## guzmand (May 14, 2010)

Hola, estuve leyendo el post, mira... para hacer lol que queres hacer vos, antes qe nada tenes que tener en claro de donde vas a tomar la señal mioelectrica. Luego amplificas con un AD 620 de Analog Devices, despues haces un Filtro pasa banda entre los 50 y los 500 Hz aproximadamente y de ahi haces un rectificador de presicion y te queda una señal que podes meter a la entrada de un comparador, a la salida de ese comparador ya tenes la señal de control lista para meter a un PIC y controlar lo que quieras, servos, motores de cc, etc.
Suerte....
Si tenes dudas entra en
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrdPNemE4WY
o en
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5_npLhLNAg

Daniel
Tucuman - Argentina
guzmand esta en línea ahora   	Denunciar mensaje al Moderador   Editar/Borrar Mensaje


----------



## luztob16 (May 15, 2010)

Hola, que tal, gracias por la explicación y los videos; eso es lo que estoy intentando hacer con las señales mioelectricas.


----------



## guzmand (May 15, 2010)

sabes que?? te va a ser mucho mas facil captar las señales mioelectricas que simularlas, haceme caso... esa protesis que ves en los videso tambien fue mi tesis hace 3 años. Actualemte estamos desarrollanpdo una protesis para un nene de 6 años sin ambas manos. Toma un musculo grande por ej el biceps y situa los electrodos (tipo electrocardiogramas, 3M adhesivos y descartables), en el vientre del musculo a una distancia de 2 cm entre ellos y el 3º electrodo de referencia cerca de la muñeca, y ahi tnees la configuracion lista, proba y observala en un osciloscopio. Despues me contas como te fue.


Saludos 
Daniel


----------



## luztob16 (May 15, 2010)

Hola, Daniel; serio que es mejor leer las señales que simularlas?, osea ya me fregue, bueno gracias por el dato.Me va ha tocar ponerme las pilas, y empezar con el AD620, de una.  Que bacan que estes desarrollando tu proyecto y sea para un pequeño.


----------



## guzmand (May 15, 2010)

Gracias x tu apreton.... En el datasheet del AD 620 vas a encontrar tabuladas las resistencias que tenes que usar de acuerdo a la ganacia que quieras.  Yo use para los filtros, rectiifcador de presicion y para el comparador un TL 074 o 084, andan muy bien. Trata de no amplificar mucho la señal mioelectrica en el AD 620 sino vas a saturar las demas etapas, despues la podes amplificar al ultimo, cuando ya este limpia. Note voy a pasar el circuito sino te la hago facil...., pero dale para adelante que vas a llegar....... trata de trabajar con un osciloscopio a la par, sino es como estar ciego . Bueno campeon, suerte y a tu disposicion.

Daniel


----------



## luztob16 (May 15, 2010)

guzmand dijo:


> Gracias x tu apreton.... En el datasheet del AD 620 vas a encontrar tabuladas las resistencias que tenes que usar de acuerdo a la ganacia que quieras.  Yo use para los filtros, rectiifcador de presicion y para el comparador un TL 074 o 084, andan muy bien. Trata de no amplificar mucho la señal mioelectrica en el AD 620 sino vas a saturar las demas etapas, despues la podes amplificar al ultimo, cuando ya este limpia. Note voy a pasar el circuito sino te la hago facil...., pero dale para adelante que vas a llegar....... trata de trabajar con un osciloscopio a la par, sino es como estar ciego . Bueno campeon, suerte y a tu disposicion.
> 
> Daniel


Ok, gracias Daniel, una pregunta que material utilizast para tu proyecto, estoy pensando en fabricarle en Duralón. Y emplear servomotores DC, que dices?

Cual es mejor el TL074  o TL084, tengo el TL084. Y no hay problema si me pasas el circuito, para nada me molesto, es más me puedes mandar a mi correo, ja ja

Gracias por esa buena vibra,  ya voy a subir el diseño en 3D, hecho en solidworks, para ver que sugieres..


----------



## Chico3001 (May 16, 2010)

Y por que no una solucion intermedia? intentar digitalizar una señal mioelectrica con una computadora, editarla para filtrarla y despues reproducirla indefinidamente?

Eso se podria lograr con algun osciloscopio conectado a la PC o un osciloscopio digital


----------



## luztob16 (May 16, 2010)

Hola Chico3001, Buen punto, lo voy a pensar, sería grandioso lograrlo.


----------



## luztob16 (May 25, 2010)

Una nueva información para la estructura porque no hacerlo con Nylon, es mejor. Termine el diseño mecánico ahi subo el video, espero sugerencias.

Estoy subiendoles el video, por favor, espero sugerencias, criticas, etc. Ver el archivo adjunto PRUEBA.zip

Para el movimiento de los dedos utilizare microservos, el mecanismos para el funcionamiento esta en duda, todavía


----------



## luztob16 (May 28, 2010)

Ahora, estoy en busca del amplificador AD736, quien sabe donde puedo encontrarlo y cuento me cuesta


----------



## guzmand (Jun 1, 2010)

hola luztob16, yo utilice un motor de DC de 2.4 V, pero si usus un servo mucho mejor, es mas preciso y menos ruidoso, y sobre todo mucho menos consumo. 
A tu disposicion


----------



## luztob16 (Jul 8, 2010)

Logré leer la señal del antebrazo el problema es el ruido, estoy trabajando con filtros peor no me funcionan muy bien, utilice el integrado AD620


----------



## guzmand (Jul 8, 2010)

Hola, te recomendaria que uses el TL074 (amplif de bajo ruido) para hacer los filtros... empeza probado con filtro de 1 orden tipo butterword, es lo mas simple. No hagas filtro notch (supresor de banda), ya que en en los 50 - 60 hz se concentra buena parte de la energia de la señal. Suerte y estamos en contacto


----------



## luztob16 (Jul 9, 2010)

Que tal? saludos a todos los del foro, estoy utilizando los siguientes filtros en el diseño para no tener ruido pero me sigue dando problemas, estoy utilizando un filtro pasa altos butterwroth de 10Hz de primer orden y un sgundo filtro pasa bajos de 300Hz de primer orden ahi les dejo el archivo para que lo comenenten. Estoy utilizando el integrado TL084
Cualquier sugerencia bienvenida

Ver el archivo adjunto DiseÃ±o Filtro Pasa Bajos de primer orden.doc


----------



## Brenda Elguera (Oct 28, 2010)

guzmand dijo:


> sabes que?? te va a ser mucho mas facil captar las señales mioelectricas que simularlas, haceme caso... esa protesis que ves en los videso tambien fue mi tesis hace 3 años. Actualemte estamos desarrollanpdo una protesis para un nene de 6 años sin ambas manos. Toma un musculo grande por ej el biceps y situa los electrodos (tipo electrocardiogramas, 3M adhesivos y descartables), en el vientre del musculo a una distancia de 2 cm entre ellos y el 3º electrodo de referencia cerca de la muñeca, y ahi tnees la configuracion lista, proba y observala en un osciloscopio. Despues me contas como te fue.


 
hola estoy desarrollando una mano robot pero tengo algunos problemillas me puedes ayudar pliss
primero como logra captar la señales mioel*E*ctricas
segundo tango el amp ad620 introduzco un voltaje de 10mv y si lo amplifica, pero al pasarlo  a la etapa de filtrado (tl074) ya no me da nada. cual crees que sea el error? espero tener una respu*E*sta que estes muy bien gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2010)

Brenda Elguera dijo:


> ....segundo tango el amp ad620 introduzco un voltaje de 10mv y si lo amplifica, pero al pasarlo  a la etapa de filtrado (tl074) ya no me da nada. cual crees que sea el error? espero tener una respu*E*sta que estes muy bien gracias de antemano



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*12)* Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema sobre el que estás trabajando *! Publícalo ¡* *NO* presupongas que somos adivinos y conocemos sobre que cosa estas hablando.


----------



## luztob16 (Oct 29, 2010)

Para leer y amplificar las señales mioelectricas utilice el AD620, para filtrar la señal utilizo filtros activos digitales. Lo que te recomiendo para el diseño de tus filtros es que tomes en cuenta un dato muy importante es el ángulo de fase de la magnitud de la ganancia de voltaje en lazo cerrado tiene que ser de 100 a 120dB para aplicaciones de EEC, EGC; etc. Esta relación de la proporción en modo común está dada por:
CMRR=〖20log〗_10 |A_dm/A_cm |
Donde es mejor si es grande el valor de CMRR, los valores de CMRR para un amplificador diferencial de EEG, ECG y EMG son de 100 a 120db.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brenda Elguera dijo:


> hola estoy desarrollando una mano robot pero tengo algunos problemillas me puedes ayudar pliss
> primero como logra captar la señales mioel*E*ctricas
> segundo tango el amp ad620 introduzco un voltaje de 10mv y si lo amplifica, pero al pasarlo  a la etapa de filtrado (tl074) ya no me da nada. cual crees que sea el error? espero tener una respu*E*sta que estes muy bien gracias de antemano



Revisa este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/mover-motor-electrico-movimiento-parte-cuerpo-21181/


----------



## lau23 (Ene 20, 2012)

Suena interesante tu trabajo!!!
Como fue que termino???


----------



## guzmand (Ene 20, 2012)

Todavia no termino, estamos haciendo unas pruebas finales y te aviso, ok?


----------



## elan550 (Sep 16, 2012)

yo termine mi carrera con un controlador mio-eléctrico como proyecto, con dos canales de EMG, controlo un grado de libertad de un manipulador robot, si les interesa lo estoy subiendo estos días con toda la información correspondiente, saludos.


----------

